# Stromanschluss Ryzen-CPU auf X470



## Nerma (22. Juni 2018)

Moin,

vermutlich ne Anfängerfrage:

Ich habe mir ein Gigabyte X470 Aeorus Gaming Wifi gegönnt, zusammen mit nem 2700x Ryzen.

Ich werde nicht schlau aus der Mainboard-Beschreibung, was die Stromversorgung der CPU angeht:
es sind zwei Anschlüssel vorhanden, ein Achtpoliger und ein Vierpoliger.

Welchen davon muss ich nehmen?
Oder evtl sogar beide?

Hier der Link zum Mainboard: X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn dein Netzteil beides Bietet (EPS Stecker) dann natürlich beide, aber in der Regel kannst du den zusätzlichen 4Pin weglassen, dieser sorgt nur für Stabilere Spannung bei starkem OC bzw. teilweise bei SLI


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2018)

Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## onlygaming (22. Juni 2018)

Hm echt krass das es sowas bei so "normalen" Sockeln gibt. 

Mein E11 hat nur 2x 4 Pol Stecker, da muss man echt ein P11 oder so haben damit man das anschließen kann^^

Müsste aber mit dem 8 Pol laufen.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn das Netzteil die Anschlüsse bietet, dann kann man natürlich beide Stecker verwenden, schaden tuts nicht.
Bringt aber auch nichts/kaum was, da ein Ryzen 8 Core max. OC unter ambient Kühlung nicht genügend Power zieht um den 8Pol EPS-Stecker zu überlasten.


----------



## Nerma (22. Juni 2018)

Sorry, das Netzteil hätte ich ja direkt erwähnen können.
Ich habe ein Enermax Platimax in der 500Watt-Variante:
500W-600W - Enermax
(und ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir das Netzteil in der Hinsicht noch nicht genau angesehen habe)


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2018)

Nerma schrieb:


> Sorry, das Netzteil hätte ich ja direkt erwähnen können.
> Ich habe ein Enermax Platimax in der 500Watt-Variante:
> 500W-600W - Enermax
> (und ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir das Netzteil in der Hinsicht noch nicht genau angesehen habe)


Nö dein Netzteil hat keinen zusätzlichen Anschluss, aber ist nicht so wild mit deinem läuft es auch.
diesen Anschluss gibt es erst bei den größeren, mein seasonic Prime 750w Gold hat diesen.


----------



## Flautze (22. Juni 2018)

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, einfach den 8-poligen (4+4) nutzen, der 4-polige ist nicht notwendig. Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## MaW85 (22. Juni 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Wenn dein Netzteil beides Bietet (EPS Stecker) dann natürlich beide, aber in der Regel kannst du den zusätzlichen 4Pin weglassen, dieser sorgt nur für Stabilere Spannung bei starkem OC bzw. teilweise bei SLI



Alles richtig,  aber auch im Normal betrieb fällt die 12V Spannung unter last weniger ab.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juni 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, einfach den 8-poligen (4+4) nutzen, der 4-polige ist nicht notwendig. Ist bei mir genauso.



Zumindest mein X470-Gaming-7-Sample hat den Start verweigert, wenn kein 4-Pin-Stecker angeschlossen war. Den 8-pin wegzulassen war interessanterweise kein Problem.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zumindest mein X470-Gaming-7-Sample hat den Start verweigert, wenn kein 4-Pin-Stecker angeschlossen war. Den 8-pin wegzulassen war interessanterweise kein Problem.



wat???

Also nur mit 4Pin ist es "ok" gewesen? 
Das wäre wirklich ein harter fail von Gigabyte.

Mal überlegen:
mit einem 2700x OC @Prime95/Blender mit AVX oder ähnliches müssten es ca. 200 Watt sein, oder?
Bei einem 4Pin hat es eben nur 2 12V Käbel
200W : 12V= 16,6A : 2 = 8,3 Ampere pro Kabel...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juni 2018)

AVX2 macht bei einem Ryzen keinen Unterschied, weil die komplexen Berechnungen ohnehin auf zwei Taktzyklen aufgeteilt werden. Aber einen 2700X mit OC auf 200 Watt zu treiben, sollte kein Problem sein. Ich würde in diesem Fall die zweite Hälfte des 4+4-Pin-Steckers einfach in den entsprechenden Teil des 8-Pin stecken, gebe dir aber prinzipiell recht: Nur und ausgerechnet den 4-Pin-Anschluss zu überwachen ist eine merkwürdige Entscheidung, leider aber keine unübliche. Meine letzte Asus-Grafikkarte legte zum Beispiel sehr großen Wert darauf, dass die beiden zusätzlichen Kontakte des PCI-E-8-Pin belegt waren. Das man bei Einsatz des beiliegenden 2×6-auf-1×8-Pin-Adapters auch die ersten 6 Pins unangeschlossen sein können, war ihr dagegen herzlich egal.


----------



## Flautze (25. Juni 2018)

hmmm. Das scheint dann von Board zu Board verschieden zu sein - auch wenn ich es seltsam finde. Im Zweifel müsste das ja dann in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.

Beim Z170 OCF z.B. würde wohl auch nur 1 x 4pin gehen (im 8-pin slot).


> This motherboard
> provides an 8-pin ATX
> 12V power connector and
> a 4-pin ATX 12V power
> ...


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Meine letzte Asus-Grafikkarte legte zum Beispiel sehr großen Wert darauf, dass die beiden zusätzlichen Kontakte des PCI-E-8-Pin belegt waren. Das man bei Einsatz des beiliegenden 2×6-auf-1×8-Pin-Adapters auch die ersten 6 Pins blank unangeschlossen sein können, war ihr dagegen herzlich egal.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jepp, das ist mir auch mal aufgefallen. Glücklicherweise ist es einfacher den 6+2Pin als ganzes einzustecken als nur den +2Pin alleine.


----------



## hopscotch (16. Oktober 2018)

die 4 poligen stecker bei 4x4 kann man aber nicht vertauschen oder? die sollten ja gleich sein?


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Oktober 2018)

Höchstens am Netzteil, wenn du ein (voll)modulares hast.

Edit: für alle weiteren Fragen zum Thema Beschaffenheit und Mechanik des 4+4-Pin-Stecker empfehle ich unseren erprobten Anwärter Tim1974


----------

